# "A Person Of Interest"



## Lon (Apr 3, 2015)

Another example of PC that I don't like.


Suspects of a crime are no longer referred to in the media as "SUSPECTS", they are now called "A PERSON OR PERSONS OF INTEREST". I don't understand the change. Why the change and who is responsible for the decision to make this change?


----------



## Falcon (Apr 3, 2015)

I think they have different meanings.  One is stronger than the other. They're both used.


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 3, 2015)

I think there is a subtle difference in Suspect... and Person of Interest.   Just because the police are interested in questioning a person regarding a crime does not mean they necessarily suspect him/her of commiting the crime.   I don't think it's a PC thing at all..


----------



## Kadee (Apr 3, 2015)

Well it's all about political correctness here in Australia , A person under 16 can commit a serious crime but not be named even after they may have been charged with the crime ...because they are only a person of interest...


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 3, 2015)

Kadee, before they were known as blackboys, they were called Balga in the Noongar language.







These plants picked up the common name of "blackboy" because the fruit looks a bit like a native spear so in the imagination each plant was hiding a warrior. 
Although it is a large grass-like plant, it is hardly a tree.


----------



## Lon (Apr 3, 2015)

Falcon said:


> I think they have different meanings.  One is stronger than the other. They're both used.


  I haven't seen in the press or any media the word SUSPECT used in ages.


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 3, 2015)

I don't quite understand the adversion for political correctness..   Just WHAT is wrong with not insulting people, or hurting someones feelings?   I think it's a commendable thing.  There seems to be an undercurrent of meaness in this country that is getting embarrassing.


----------



## Kadee (Apr 3, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> Kadee, before they were known as blackboys, they were called Balga in the Noongar language.
> 
> These plants picked up the common name of "blackboy" because the fruit looks a bit like a native spear so in the imagination each plant was hiding a warrior.
> Although it is a large grass-like plant, it is hardly a tree.


Oh I thought I'd deleted that .....


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 3, 2015)

Sheesh.

A person of interest is not necessarily a suspect, it's someone authorities want to talk to further - it can be someone who knows something about a crime or who was a witness or even someone who is related/associated with the situation in some way. Calling a person of interest a suspect could result in defamation and litigation.

Furthermore, it's not about "PC". The term PC is over used and misused a LOT in this forum.

And for crying out loud, *there are things that go on in this world that have nothing whatsoever to do with race.* Lon doesn't seem to know that. But....whatever :shrug:


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 3, 2015)

In the first place, I believe I HAVE seen the word suspect used quite frequently.  Secondly, being a suspect or even a person of interest (I truly do not think I have seen this term used much, anyway) doesn't mean the person is guilty.  Should we brand all suspects with a scarlet letter "S"?

Thirdly, I would remind that at least in the US, a person is innocent until proven guilty.


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 3, 2015)

Yes, I also have heard the word "suspect" used quite a bit - in fact, a few minutes ago on the news.


----------



## Lon (Apr 3, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> Yes, I also have heard the word "suspect" used quite a bit - in fact, a few minutes ago on the news.



Good, It's when person of interest replaces suspect that I object


----------



## Lon (Apr 3, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I don't quite understand the adversion for political correctness..   Just WHAT is wrong with not insulting people, or hurting someones feelings?   I think it's a commendable thing.  There seems to be an undercurrent of meaness in this country that is getting embarrassing.



PC  has been carried to the extreme and has inhibited much meaningful comment, both spoken and written.


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 3, 2015)

Butterfly said:


> ... Thirdly, I would remind that at least in the US, a person is innocent until proven guilty.



Not according to some suspec - er, _persons of interest_ - that you ask ...


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 3, 2015)

Kadee46 said:


> Oh I thought I'd deleted that .....



 lol Kadee That's the trouble with the interwebs. Once the moving finger hovers over the send button it is likely that the message will develop a life of its own.

Anyway, it doesn't matter. I called them blackboys too when I was a child and imagined an army of native warriors watching me as I walked through the bush.


----------



## 911 (Apr 3, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> Sheesh.
> 
> A person of interest is not necessarily a suspect, it's someone authorities want to talk to further - it can be someone who knows something about a crime or who was a witness or even someone who is related/associated with the situation in some way. Calling a person of interest a suspect could result in defamation and litigation.
> 
> ...



You pretty well hit the mail on the head. However, different police departments have their own meaning for some common used words or phrases. A suspect is mainly someone who we regard is probably guilty of the offense he is being considered to be charged with, but further evidence (we probably have some evidence) is needed. A person of interest for us is when we probably have no suspect, but there may be one, two or more people that have ties to the crime, but we need evidence, period. Other words, we are acting on our suspicion because we may have collected some statements from someone or someones and they have given us reason to believe that this person may be involved. 

One case in particular comes to mind. This happened in the "City of Brotherly Love." A lady went missing after her and her boyfriend had a knocked down dragged out fight. The neighbors heard everything that went on and they gave statements that sounded like the lady was hurt when they last saw her because she was holding a rag to her face and the neighbors said they saw blood oozing out of the rag when she slowly climbed into her car. So, she is missing for 3 days and he finally wants to file a missing persons report (MPR). Philadelphia City Police initially handles the case, but they believe that he has left the area, so they call the State Police for help. We can go anywhere in PA whereas; the Philly police are limited. We put out a BOLO (be on the look out) for this guy and also include his license number. I pulled him over on I-95 and questioned him by asking where his girlfriend is. He tells me that he thought she went to the hospital and got admitted, so he thought he better leave. So, I take him back in for further questioning and hand him over to the Detectives assigned to the case. On and on it goes for hours. Finally, he lawyers up and that ends the discussion. That was about 3-4 years ago and she still hasn't showed up. There is no other evidence at this time. He is considered a suspect. We have our suspicions as to what happened and some evidence, including some material evidence, but can't locate her and can't talk to him. So, here is what will happen. He has definitely told someone, maybe even a family member. That person will mess up and get arrested for something, maybe drugs, attempted murder, who knows. Then, he will want to deal. "I will tell you what happened to or where she is, if you go light on me". YES! We make the arrest. Case closed. (The Detectives are still working the case by talking to people. That's all there is at this point.)


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 3, 2015)

> You pretty well hit the mail on the head



nail? 

Thanks 911.  High praise, coming from you.


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 3, 2015)

Lon said:


> PC  has been carried to the extreme and has inhibited much meaningful comment, both spoken and written.



Can you explain to me WHY the use of "Person of Interest" gets you riled up?   It seems like quite a petty thing to me.  Not really worth the effort of working up a hissy..


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 3, 2015)

Lon said:


> Good, It's when person of interest replaces suspect that I object



How do you know it replaces it?  I don't understand.


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 4, 2015)

Butterfly said:


> How do you know it replaces it?  I don't understand.



Some folks live to be upset..


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 4, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Some folks live to be upset..



Yep.


----------

